# Microsoft.NET.Native



## titi66200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Where can we find "Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.2.0 for Arm" and "Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.2.0 for Arm".
Thanks


----------



## spavlin (Mar 29, 2018)

View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.2.0_2.0.25709.appx.face
View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.2.0_2.0.25709.appx.face
delete .face


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank's


----------



## Habaticallie (Jun 3, 2018)

What does it do?


----------



## spavlin (Jun 13, 2018)

View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.2.1_2.1.26424.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx.face
View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.2.1_2.1.26424.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx.face
delete .face


----------



## spavlin (Nov 27, 2018)

View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.2.2_2.2.27011.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx.face
View attachment Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.2.2_2.2.27011.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx.face
delete .face


----------



## smarty727 (Mar 14, 2021)

by chance do you have version Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.2.2.27912.0._arm__ or something newer? or could you provide information about where I can get it?
Thanks!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 14, 2021)

W10M PC MODS📱
					






					t.me


----------



## smarty727 (Mar 15, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> W10M PC MODS📱
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------

